# קרדיטים עופר ושני



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

קרדיטים עופר ושני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז אחרי קריאה בפורום וקבלת עזרה, אפשר לפרסם קרדיטים ולנסות לעזור לבאות בתור... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



רקע כללי: לקחתי את ארגון החתונה בקלילות, הכל נסגר במהירות ודי זרם (ואף הספקנו להיות שבועיים וחצי בארה"ב אז בכלל היה זמן להירגע). הלחץ העיקרי היה שבועיים לפני החתונה מאחר ויש ארגונים אחרונים שחייבים לסיים...

מוכנים לחפירה? (ראו הוזהרתם)


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

מי אנחנו ? 
עופר (28) ושני (26). הכרנו לפני 8.5 שנים דרך חברים משותפים. (אני הייתי כמעט בת 18, שמיניסטית בסוף הבגרויות, הוא היה כמעט בן 20, לקראת סוף התואר הראשון – חנון עתודאי...). 
הכרנו דרך חברים משותפים (יצא לנו להיפגש דרך החברים, הוא ביקש טלפון ולחצוף לקח יומיים להתקשר כדי "לא להראות נלהב מדי", אני עדיין טוענת שמבחינתו זו הייתה אהבה ממבט ראשון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Blue Fairy (24/12/12)

אני לא חושבת שהיופי הזה חוקי


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

הקדמה קטנה למי שמעוניין לשמוע... 
הקשר שלנו התקדם יחסית לאט, ולא כיוון שרצינו, אלא עקב אילוצים. 
עופר קצין בקבע ורוב הזמן היה ביחידות קרביות - מה שאומר שהוא לא חזר הרבה הבייתה...
התגייסנו בהבדל של 3 ימים (כשהיינו יחד חצי שנה, הוא התגייס בגיל 20 אחרי שסיים את התואר), ומאז היה חוזר הבייתה לעיתים די רחוקות במשך כמה שנים טובות. 
בשנתיים האחרונות הוא סוף סוף התחיל לחזור הבייתה יותר (גם לא כל יום, אבל זה בהחלט היה שיפור), לכן החלטנו שהגיע הזמן לעבור דירה.
ולאחר המעבר, היה צפוי מאוד ש... תגיע ההצעה ! 
אמנם חשבתי שהיא תגיע בכמה הזדמנויות שהיו (כשחגגנו 7 שנים, יומולדת 26, החגים וכו'..), והיא הגיעה ברגע לא צפוי !


----------



## m a y a n a (24/12/12)

שאלה לא קשורה 
הוא עתודאי שהגיע להיות קצין בקרבי? 
הם לא אמורים לצאת יומיות ולעבוד מול מחשב אחרי התואר? מה הוא למד?


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

הלוואי ! 
אבל לא... הוא רצה (בגיל 18)תפקיד שטח ולשם הוא יועד


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

ההצעה ! 
ההצעה הייתה ב- 24.4.12. 
עופר צלצל אליי בשעות הבוקר ואמר לי שהוא יוצא מוקדם מהצבא באופן חד פעמי ורוצה להביא טייק-אווי ונאכל יחד צהריים בבית.
הוא ציין שהוא יביא מקדונלד'ס (נקודה חשובה לציון: אני מ-כ-ו-ר-ה למק' מגיל צעיר, אני אוכלת את זה המון וכל מי שמכיר אותי יודע שזה המאכל האהוב עליי!). 
כמובן שרציתי וביקשתי מהמנהלת לצאת מוקדם מהעבודה.
חיכיתי לו כמה דק' בבית וכשהוא הגיע הוא נותן לי את השקית עם האוכל וציין שהביגמק (המנה האהובה עליי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) הראשון שלי.

אני מוציאה את הקופסה של ההמבורגר, פותחת ורואה בפנים את הטבעת המהממת !! (הייתה קופסה נוספת שבה באמת היה המבורגר.. לא יודעת אם צריך לציין שלא הצלחתי לאכול אותו...). 
כולי מתרגשת והוא מציע... 
כמובן שאני אומרת כן וישר מודדת את הטבעת... (נו.. ההתלהבות...)

לאחר מכן אני בשיא ההתרגשות ומתה להתחיל לטלפן/לסמס לכולם (שמסתבר שכמה ממכריי כבר ידעו על כך...), הוא אומר שיש עוד משהו בשקית...
לאחר חיטוט קל בתוכה אני מוצאת מלבד צ'יפס ורטבים מעטפה לבנה עם זוג כרטיסי טיסה לברלין ליום המחרת ! 
זה בכלל הקפיץ את ההתרגשות ! 

יש לציין שהצעת הנישואים מתאימה לי מאוד. בין אם זה המקדונלד'ס שעד היום אנחנו והחברים צוחקים על זה (מקורי מאוד…) וגם אם זו הטיסה (כל שנה אני שומרת את ימי החופש שלי לחופשה בחו"ל ולא מבזבזת על דברים אחרים [בעצם אולי על מבחנים, אבל זה יום עונש ולא יום חופש!]).

הערה: ההצעה הייתה בערב יום הזיכרון, לכן עופר רצה שההצעה תהיה כמה שיותר מוקדם לפני כניסת יום הזיכרון… התכנון המקורי היה הצעה בערב יום העצמאות, אך הוא נאלץ להקדים אותה ביום כיוון שהקדימו את הטיסה. אחרי ההצעה נסענו לסבתא שלי כי רציתי שהיא תהיה הראשונה שתשמע את הבשורה, היא אם שכולה ויום הזיכרון הוא יום מאוד קשה שכולם באים אליה הבייתה, ידעתי שזה משהו שישמח אותה מאוד והיא פשוט התחילה לבכות מאושר ואמרה שסוף סוף יש משהו משמח ומרגש בכזה יום. ברגע הזה עוד יותר התרגשתי. זה היה שווה הכל. 

** התמונה מברלין מטיול האירוסין **


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (24/12/12)

גדול!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

הארגונים ובחירת המקום 
דיברנו על תאריכים אפשריים ולקחנו כמה דברים בחשבון – תאריכים שבהם אין לנו מבחנים (עופר התחיל באוקטובר תואר שני ואני בסמסטר האחרון של התואר הראשון), לא חם (הכיוון היה לחורף) ושיתאים כמה שיותר למשפחה.
החלטנו על חודש נובמבר.

עשינו רשימה של אולמות אופציונליים כדי ללכת לראות ולהתרשם, בכולם היינו באירועים קודמים ושמענו ביקורות טובות.
הרשימה הצטמצמה ל"האחוזה", "עדן על המים" ו"חצר נצר".
כולם היו מאוד יפים ומנהלי המכירות היו מקצועיים מאוד, אך ננעלנו על "חצר נצר" והחלטנו שסוגרים שם (ההורים שמחו שלא גררנו יותר מדי וישר באו איתנו לסגירת החוזה). 
רצינו לסגור על יום חמישי, אך מאחר ורצו התחייבות למס' מנות גבוה, נאלצנו לוותר ועברנו ליום רביעי. ו.. התברר לנו שאין אף יום רביעי פנוי בחודש נובמבר!
לבסוף אמרנו שזה ממש לא משנה אם נתחתן ביום רביעי בסוף נובמבר או יום רביעי בתחילת דצמבר ועברנו ל-5.12 !


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

שמלה 
לאחר סגירת האולם התחלתי לשוטט באינטרנט בחיפוש אחר השמלה. 
היו לי בראש כמה סגנונות שחשבתי שיכולים להתאים לי, אך האמת שהיה לי קשה לדמיין את עצמי בשמלת כלה.
לא היה לי ממש כוח לסבב בדיזינגוף, ראיתי זאת כעול וניסיתי להימנע מכך.
מאחר והיו לי 7 חודשים עד החתונה חשבתי להזמין שמלה מEBAY, אך לאחר ששמעתי כמה ביקורות שליליות כל הזמן דחיתי את העניין עד שכבר לא היה יותר מדי זמן ולא רציתי לקחת סיכון. 
בסופו של דבר חברה סיפרה לי על מישהי שסוגרת את הסטודיו שלה ומוכרת את השמלות (ולא משכירה), אבל ללא תיקונים ושינויים. 
קבעתי אצלה פגישה ונסעתי עם אמא ועופר. 
מדדתי כמה שמלות בסגנונות שונים (נסיכותית, קלאסית, צמודה, ומחוך) והתלבטתי בין 2. בסופו של דבר אמרתי לאמא (שמאוד אהבה את שתיהן ורצתה שאקח את שתיהן), שאני מרגישה יותר "אני" בשמלה הקלאסית, שהיא עדינה, יפה ובדיוק מה שרציתי. 

לקחנו אותה לתופרת קרוב למועד האירוע שעשתה תיקונים


----------



## GM88 (24/12/12)

את פשוט מהממת!!!


----------



## ronitvas (25/12/12)

עם גוף כמו שלך גם עם שק תפו״א היית יוצאת 
מושלמת! עם המבורגר או בלעדיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



דחיתי את הקריאה לערב, בלית ברירה, אבל אני מאוד שמחה שאני קוראת אותך ברצף בלי הפרעות ברקע
מאוד מאוד נהנית עד כה


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

חליפת חתן 
את החליפה עופר קנה ב"זארה". יש להם בגדים מאוד יפים, קו נקי ואלגנטי.
הוא קנה שם את כל החליפה (מכנסיים, ג'קט, חולצה מכופתרת ועניבה).
הנעליים של "האש פאפיז".


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

נעליים, תכשיטים ושאר ירקות ... 
נעליים קניתי בלי תכנון, נכנסתי לחנות נעליים עם חברה באחד מהסיבובים הקבועים שלנו וראיתי זוג שאהבתי. המחיר היה סביר בהחלט וגם ככה הנעליים האלה הן רק לחלק הראשון של היום.

בחופה כבר הייתי עם נעליים בצבע כסף שגם הן במהלך הערב מצאו את מקומן על הרצפה במקום מרוחק.. 

לגבי התכשיטים: רציתי לענוד פנינים בחתונה, לאמא שלי יש 2 שרשראות פנינים שהיו של סבתי ז"ל ורציתי לענוד אחת מהן, אז התחלתי לחפש עגילים תואמים.
מי שבסוף מצא לי עגילים זו אמא של החצי (וגם האחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) שקנו לי אותם מתנה לחתונה. הם ממש יפים!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

איפור ושיער 
שיער: או יותר נכון "די נו, איזו מעפנה ! את לא עושה תסרוקת ??"
זה המשפט שנאלצתי לשמוע בכל פעם ששאלו אותי את השאלה "מה את עושה בשיער?".
אם יש משהו שאני לא אוהבת – אלה תסרוקות., פשוט לא מתאים לי. 
מאז שאני קטנה אני רק עם שיער פזור (אלא אם יש לי Bad hair day ואני נראית כמו אריה, אז זה סיפור אחר, אני נאלצת ללכת אסוף). 
אבל בכל יום שגרתי – רק פזור.
לרגע לא חשבתי שלחתונה אלך עם אסוף. תיכננתי שיער פזור וכך גם דמיינתי את עצמי עם השמלה.
ביום החתונה אין צורך להרגיש בתחפושת, אלא להיות אני כמה שניתן. 
לכן לא הקשבתי למה שכולם אמרו והחלטתי ללכת טבעי: שיער פזור וחלק כמו ביום-יום. 
(בכל מקרה עשיתי פן במספרה כדי להרגיש קצת יותר מיוחדת מכל יום רגיל)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואני חייבת לציין – שהיה נוח, כיף ולדעתי האישית – מאוד יפה, אבל אני משוחדת.. 

איפור: המאפרת זו אפרת שני-כספי. היא מוכשרת מאוד והיא איפרה את כל בנות המשפחה. 
עשיתי אצלה איפור ניסיון (היה מאוד כיף ומצחיק) עד שהחלטנו על הסגנון שהכי מתאים לי.
ביום החתונה היא הגיעה מוקדם ולא נתנה לי לקום מהכיסא עד שהכל היה מושלם! תותחית אמיתית !


----------



## simplicity83 (27/12/12)

פשוט מקסים! 
איזה קטע, רק אחרי שתארת את עניין השיער הפזור שמתי לב שהוא אכן ככה ״פשוט״-
זה כל כך הסתדר לי בעין בתמונות שראיתי לפני שקראתי, ממש מהמם!
אבל אני חייבת להודות שאני ממש מזדהה, 
יש לי בדיוק את אותו סגנון שיער ו90% מהזמן אני הולכת ככה, פזור ופשוט.
לחתונה רציתי אסוף, אבל אם הייתי מפזרת הייתי עושה בדיוק כמוך  

כל היתר גם מקסים כמובן,
המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחותי וחברה טובה מהעבודה התנדבו לארגן לי מסיבת רווקות.
ניסיתי לחשוב איזה סגנון אני רוצה, איזו אטרקציה ואיזה בנות להזמין, אך ככל שהתקרבנו למועד האירוע כך ירד לי החשק ממסיבה המונית.
יש לי מס' קבוצות של חברות (חברות "מהבית" – ותיקות מהיסודי והתיכון, חברות מהעבודה – שגם שם יש כמה קבוצות וכמה חברות שהן ממקומות שונים וזמנים שונים).
החלטתי לוותר על ערב שבו אקבץ את כל קבוצות החברות. ידוע שהערב אמור להיות בשבילי וכולן יבואו לחגוג לי, אבל החלטתי להתחשב קצת בבנות האחרות ובכיס שלהן.
הציקה לי המחשבה שכולן יצטרכו להתאים את עצמן ליום שאבחר, לפעילות שאבחר ועוד לשלם עליה (רוב החברות שהן מהעבודה בעיקר הן כבר אימהות, מה שהופך את העניין ליותר קשה במציאת בייביסיטר, תיאום מול הבעל וכו'...). 

החלטתי לעשות משהו אחר, פשוט לחגוג עם כל קבוצה בנפרד. 
החברות מהבית עשו לי יום כיף שהתחיל בארוחת בוקר ב"בנדיקט" בת"א, אח"כ משחקים (עם הרבה בדיחות פרטיות ונוסטלגיות), אלכוהול, אוכל, פונדו וכו' אצל חברה טובה בבית.
עם קבוצה נוספת של חברות קבעתי ערב במסעדה, היה מאוד כיף ! 
ושאר החגיגות יגיעו בקרוב, כי פשוט לא הספקתי לפני החתונה.. 

אני מאוד מרוצה מהבחירה שלי, למרות תגובות נדהמות של אנשים.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

טבעות 
חודש וחצי לפני החתונה החלטנו שהגיע הזמן ללכת לחפש טבעות. 
מהמלצות שונות שרצו בין החברים וגם בפורום, החלטנו ללכת לגשש ב"ג'קסון" בבורסה בר"ג. 
הלכנו ביום שישי, וכמונו – גם הרבה אנשים אחרים ... אך מס' שניות לאחר שנכנסו ניגש אלינו אחד המוכרים והתחיל לעזור.
יש בחנות מבחר גדול של טבעות נישואין כך שיש מלא סגנונות וידעתי שבטוח אמצא משהו שאוהב. 
מאחר ולא כ"כ נוח לי להיות עם טבעות, החלטתי שאקנה טבעת נישואין עדינה מאוד, בהתחלה רציתי קלאסית (חישוק קטן) והתלבטתי בין זהב צהוב לזהב לבן. 
בסוף החלטתי על טבעת מזהב צהוב, עדינה מאוד עם עיטור ומקסימה ! (וגם הייתה בדיוק במידה שלי כך שלא הייתי צריכה לחכות שיקטינו/יגדילו אותה). 
החתן לא מצא באותו יום טבעת וחזר לשם ביום אחר עם אמא שלו וקנה. הטבעת הייתה מעט גדולה לכן השאיר שם להקטנה, תוך שבועיים צלצלו שהיא מוכנה. 

אז.. הנה הטבעות


----------



## josie1986 (24/12/12)

גם אני התלבטתי לגביה 
היא מהממת!!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

זר כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
בהתחלה שכחתי מהזר, לא חשבתי על זה בכלל, 
זה היה נראה לי משהו די מיותר ומאחר ואני די עצלנית, לא היה לי כוח להחזיק משהו במשך הצילומים.
בסוף הזכירו לי את זה כמה ימים לפני החתונה וסבתא אמרה שהיא תכין לי זר עם פרחים שאבחר. 
בחרתי את הפרחים האהובים עליי- ורדים אדומים...
סבתא הכינה זר ממש יפה ועטפה אותו. כמובן שבמהלך האירוע הוא נעלם... אבל הוא בהחלט הוסיף מאוד לצילומים והחזקתי אותו כל החופה.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

צילומים מקדימים 
התלבטתי במשך המון זמן לגבי מיקום הצילומים המקדימים, אך יום לפני האירוע החלטתי ש... לא אכפת לי ! 
סמכתי על הצלם שלנו שלא משנה איפה נצטלם – התמונות יצאו יפה ! 
הצלם הגיע לבית הוריי (שם התארגנתי) וצילם כמה תמונות מההתארגנות, ולאחר מכן ירדנו לגינה ליד הבית.. הגינה מקסימה ודי גדולה כך שזה חסך לנו לנסוע לפארק או שדה או משהו בסגנון (וכמובן העדפנו לנצל את הזמן כל עוד לא יורד גשם).

לאחר כמה צילומים בגינה נסענו למתחם התחנה. בהתחלה התנגדתי למקום הזה כיוון שכולם מצטלמים שם. המקום מאוד פופולארי ולכולם יש את אותן התמונות, אך מאחר וסמכתי על הצלם, נסענו לשם (גם רצינו מקום שאם יירד גשם נוכל להיכנס למקום סגור ויש שם בתי קפה מקסימים וכו'...). 

כשהגענו התחלנו בצילומים (העוברים והשבים איחלו מזל טוב והיה מקסים), ובאמת התחיל לטפטף אז נכנסו לצילומים בחנות ספרים ובבית קפה (שאישרו לנו להצטלם איפה שאנו רוצים ברחבי החנות). 

לאחר מכן המשכנו לצילומי משפחות באולם... (אחרי שכולנו טחנו סטייק מאחר והיינו מורעבים!)

אז הנה תמונה מהמקדימים 
בגינה ליד הבית...


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

צילומים מקדימים 2 
בגינה


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

צילומים מקדימים 3 
מתחם התחנה


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

צילומים מקדימים 4


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

צילומים מקדימים 5


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

צילומים מקדימים 6


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (25/12/12)

והתמונה הקרובה יותר


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (25/12/12)

התמונות הורסות! חייבת להעיר- 
כתבת על השיער שלך ועל הבחירה, אני חייבת להעיר שאני מאוד אוהבת שיער ארוך וחלק אבל מעולם לא חשבתי שפזור יכול להראות כל כך יפה לכלה!

השיער שלך נראה פשוט נהדר בתמונות ולדעתי עשית בחירה מצויינת אם זה גם היה לך נוח יותר ויותר "את".


----------



## ronitvas (25/12/12)

את הורסת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (25/12/12)

את יפיפיה! 
אני בהחלט יכולה להבין למה הלכת על פזור- נראה פשוט מקסים!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (25/12/12)

תודה רבה!!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

צילומים מקדימים 7


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

דיג'יי 
אל מוטי לוי (מ"פדר מיוזיק") הגעתי בהמלצתי  
הייתי בשתי חתונות שהוא היה התקליטן וממש אהבתי את הסגנון. 
לא בדקתי על אחרים, קבעתי איתו פגישה, ראיתי שיש כימיה טובה ושהוא אדם מקסים וסגרנו חוזה. 

הרחבה הייתה מלאה כל הזמן, היו שירים טובים ומגוונים, מכל הסגנונות ואח"כ אנשים ניגשו ואמרו לי שהמוזיקה הייתה מעולה. 
ממליצה עליו מאוד !


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

רבנות ומקווה 
תחילה קצת חששתי מתהליך הרבנות. יותר מדי אנשים הלחיצו אותי שזה תהליך מייגע ומעצבן.
החלטתי שאפתח את התיק ברבנות גבעתיים. 
עופר הוציא תעודת רווקות במקום בו הוא רשום בת.ז ולאחר מכן הגענו יחד לרבנות.

הרב היה די זריז ולאחר פגישה קצרה קבע לי פגישה עם הרבנית להדרכת כלה. 
ההדרכה הייתה עם עוד כלה וארכה רק 40 דק'. הרבנית הייתה מקסימה, הסבירה על חשיבות המקווה וכו'... עבר מאוד מהר.

ובסוף, המקווה. 
החלטתי שאלך למקווה רק עם בנות המשפחה – אמא שלי ואחותי. 
לא עדכנתי חברות שאני הולכת מאחר ולא חשבתי שזה צריך להפוך לעוד מיני-אירוע. 
בסופו של דבר יצא לי ללכת למקווה עם אמא, אחות ואחיינית, דודה ובת דודה (לטבילה עצמה רק אמא נכנסה ומאוד התרגשה) 
סה"כ הייתה חוויה נחמדה מאוד וקלילה.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

צילום 
לגבי צילום – נפגשתי עם צלם אחד – רועי ביתן, אהבתי את העבודות וסגרתי איתו.
הגעתי אליו בהמלצה של חברים (חברים מהעבודה וידיד) והתרשמתי מהתמונות שלהם.

רועי היה מקסים ומקצועי מאוד וכמובן גם שאר הצוות !
כולם היו מדהימים ותקתקו את האירוע כמו שצריך (גם ההורים אהבו, שזה ראוי לציון!) 

את התמונות קיבלתי לאחר שבועיים ובקרוב יהיה גם אלבום וסרט !! (ההתרגשות....)


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

חופה ושירים נבחרים 
עוד מלפני שעופר הציע נישואים, החלטתי איזה שירים אני רוצה בחופה !
החלטנו שההורים שלו ילוו אותו, לאחר מכן האחיינית שלי בת ה-3.5 תפזר פרחים ואני אכנס עם הוריי.
וכך היה ! (רק עם שינויים קלים בזמנים, האחיינית התלהבה מהפרחים...)

שיר כניסה לחופה: "אני שוב מתאהב" של גידי גוב
שיר שבירת הכוס: Amber- This is your night

הרב בחתונה היה רב צבאי (עופר איש קבע) והוא חבר של עופר. 
החופה הייתה ממש קצרה ועניינית.
רוב הזמן כלל לא הקשבתי למה שהרב אמר, בהיתי בכל מי שבהה בי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הייתה אפילו פאדיחה קטנה כשהרב החזיק את הטבעת שלי ודיבר במיקרופון לקהל והסביר עליה ולשניה הסתכל עליי... אני חשבתי שהוא שואל אותי שאלה (הרי לא הקשבתי...) ועניתי "כן" לא קשור...
חלק מהאנשים בחופה התחילו לצחקק.. שמו לב שאני לא מאופסת, אבל לא נורא 

חלק קצת מאכזב בחופה: בעת שבירת הכוס ציפיתי שעופר יסתובב אליי, ירים את ההינומה (שלא ידעתי מתי אני אמורה להוריד אותה..) וינשק אותי, אך לא יצא ! ישר עטו עלינו אנשים ולא נתנו לנו את השניה לעצמנו, כך שנשיקה – לא הייתה...


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

אוכל.. קדימה אוכל ... 
הקייטרינג הוא של "חצר נצר". 
הגענו לטעימות ופשוט לא ידענו מה לבחור. הכל היה כ"כ טעים !! 
לבסוף הרכבנו תפריט שונה ושדרגנו כל מיני דברים כי היה מאוד קשה לוותר על מאכלים שהיו כ"כ טעימים... 

כל הזמן אנשים ממשיכים לבוא ולעדכן שהאוכל היה מעולה !! 

החלטנו שנושא האוכל (והאלכוהול – מיד בהמשך) מאוד חשוב. 
ברור שהאווירה והמוזיקה חשובים מאוד, אך למי שלא קם לרקוד, ותמיד יש כאלה, מאוד חשוב לשבת עם אוכל זמין ומשובח, לכן דאגנו שבכל מקום יהיה משהו לאכול.
התפריט היה מאוד מגוון וכלל המון מנות ראשונות (גם בבופה בקבלת הפנים וגם במנות הראשונות המוגשות על השולחן לאחר החופה). אפילו אני, בתור הכלה, לא עמדתי בפיתוי ובאחת ההפסקות מהריקודים התיישבתי באחד השולחנות (דחפתי כמה אנשים הצידה שיצטמצמו) ואכלתי איתם


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

עיצוב אולם 
אמנם האולם יפה גם בלי עיצוב, אך הרגשתי שמשהו חסר... 
נפגשנו עם מעצבי הבית ליאור וגליה שהיו מקסימים ! עזרו לנו לגבש דעה ולבחור מה יהיה העיצוב.
כשאנחנו ראינו את האולם זה היה בקיץ – החופה בחוץ ויש שימוש בגן, בחורף יש קירוי כך שלא רואים הרבה מהגן, אבל עדיין קבלת הפנים הייתה מקסימה וחמימה ! 
העיצוב יצא מאוד יפה, עדין ורומנטי


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

מסיבה וקשקושים לרחבה 
החלטתי שהחתונה תתחיל יחסית מוקדם, אני לא אוהבת שהמנה העיקרית מוגשת בסביבות 23:00 וכך חלק מהאנשים שנאלצים ללכת מוקדם לא נהנים מכל האוכל המוצע..
החלטתי שקבלת הפנים תתחיל בשעה 19:00 והחופה ב- 20:00 (תיכננתי חופה ב- 20:30 אבל תמיד לוקחים חצי שעה לכל המאחרים למיניהם...).
וכך היה! החופה התחילה בשעה 20:30 עם מרבית המוזמנים שהגיעו בזמן ! 
היו כמה מאחרים שסירבו להאמין שהחופה תתחיל לפני השעה 21:00 (מניסיון אישי שלהם) וחבל.. הייתה חופה מקסימה ! 

לאחר מכן המנות הוגשו בזמנים נוחים ואנשים ניגשו אליי והודו לי שסוף סוף הם הספיקו לאכול מהמנה העיקרית (בעיקר המבוגרים שעוזבים יחסית מוקדם).
הצעירים המאחרים שפספסו את האוכל בקבלת הפנים נהנו במקום מהאוכל באולם ומהקינוחים ועמדת הלילה.

לגבי הקשקושים לרחבה: אז כמו כולם (ועם הרבה המלצות מחברים שהתחתנו וגם מהפורום) החלטתי ללכת לבדוק את החנויות ברח' כפר גלעדי בת"א.
יש כמה חנויות שהיו מלאות באנשים ולכן נגררתי אליהן, קנינו מכל מה שאפשר (כובעים, זוהרים, סטיקלייט, משקפיים בכל הצבעים, עניבות, גיטרות, שרשראות הוואי וכו'...) 
מישהי אמרה לי משהו נכון: לא משנה כמה קשקושים אקנה – תמיד זה ייראה לי לא מספיק. (וזה באמת מה שחשבתי, הייתי קונה עוד כמה..)

אבל בכל מקרה - היה מקסים והוסיף המון צבע לרחבה !


----------



## shirpan (24/12/12)

איזה יופי! מסכימה כל כך עם האוכל המוקדם 
גם אותי מטריף לפעמים שמגישים את האוכל מאוחר כל כך!
הידד לכם שעמדתם בשעה שקבעתם!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (25/12/12)

מאד מסכימה עם הגישה בקשר לאוכל 
גם לי יצא להיות באירועים שבהם המנה העיקרית מוגשת ב-23:00 (הייתי באירוע שנאלצתי ללכת ממנו ב-23:20 וכשהלכתי עדין לא הגישו מנה עיקרית). 
גם אני קיבלתי את אותה החלטה, שהחופה לא תהיה אחרי 20:30 ואני מאד שמחה על כך, ואורחים אפילו הודו לנו על זה אח"כ.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

עוד מהריקודים...


----------



## Olga1986 (24/12/12)

תמונה אדירה!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

ואיך אפשר בלי ריקוד השמלה.. 
למרות שאמרתי שלא יהיה - כמובן היה !


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

עייפים ומרוצים !!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

עמדת לילה 
המאכל האהוב עליי: המבורגר !


----------



## shirpan (24/12/12)

מעולה! ברור שההמבורגר ימצא את מקומו בחתונה


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

בר קינוחים 
אין לי תמונה של הבר במלואו, אנשים עטו וחיסלו...


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (24/12/12)

זה של הקייטרינג של המקום או בר חיצוני? 
אם חיצוני אז אפשר פרטים?


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

קייטרינג של חצר נצר 
הקייטרינג אך ורק של האולם


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

מגנטים 
המגנטים של "פפראצי מגנטים". סגרתי הכל מול אודי. הוא מקסים ומאוד מאוד מקצועי !

המקרר שלי מפוצץ במגנטים שלו ולכן ידעתי שהם מאוד איכותיים ולא דוהים והיה לי ברור שאסגור איתו.
האורחים חיפשו כל הזמן את צלם המגנטים והצטלמו מלא (יש לציין שרוב האורחים יצאו עם המזכרת הזו). 
בנוסף הוא גם השקיע וביקש מהצלם הראשי כמה תמונות משפחתיות והדפיס גם אותן על מגנטים


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/12/12)

אז סיכום הארגונים... 
אפשר לומר שהייתי כלה מאוד רגועה שלא החשיבה את החתונה כפרוייקט חייה. 
ידעתי שהחתונה זה אירוע של 4 שעות שעובר ממש מהר ומה שבאמת צריך לקחת כפרוייקט זה שמירה על חיי נישואים טובים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני חייבת לציין שמאחר ולקחתי את הארגון בקלילות – כך באמת היה.
החל מבחירת האולם, בחירת הספקים, שמלה, נעליים וכו'.. 
הרגשתי טוב עם עצמי ועם הספקים שבחרתי (ואני באמת מאוד מרוצה מכולם! היו מדהימים!).

אבל... לכל אחד יש נקודת שבירה לא משנה כמה קליל הוא היה... 

אז מה בכל זאת הצליח לשבור אותי ולגרום לי לבכות ?

ראשית, כ-3 שבועות לפני האירוע התחיל מבצע עמוד ענן. מאחר ועופר איש קבע (ועוד הרבה מוזמנים...) התחלנו לברר מה עושים במידה והמבצע ממשיך... 
התחילו מחשבות על דחיית האירוע וחתונה ברבנות וכל דבר אחר שיכולנו לחשוב עליו... 
אך לקחתי דברים בפרופורציה וידעתי שאני מעדיפה לדחות את החתונה שלי על מנת שיהיה לאנשי הדרום (והמרכז...) שקט ! (למרות כל התסכול שהוצאתי פה בפורום, אז תודה על התמיכה!)

שנית,
אני טיפוס שאוהב שהכל הולך בדרך שלו, אני מאוד מאורגנת בנושאי עבודה ואני חייבת שהכל יתקתק, כשמתחילים להתפזר זה משגע אותי. אני מרגישה שאם אני לא אעשה את זה – אף אחד לא יעשה את זה כמו שצריך ולכן לקחתי הכל על עצמי, מה שהתגלה כטעות ! 
הגיע השלב הפחות נחמד בארגון החתונה – אישורי הגעה וסידורי ישיבה.
חברה טובה ואני החלטנו שניקח על עצמנו את העבודה-הלא-נחמדה-הזו ונתקתק אותה. היא תתקשר למי שמכיר אותי ואני אתקשר לכל מי שלא מזהה את הקול שלי. וכך היה.
לא תיארנו לעצמנו שיש כ"כ הרבה אנשים שאליהם צריך להתקשר. באולם התחייבנו על 350 אנשים (כשסגרנו את החוזה), בפועל כל משפחה הוסיפה לנו המון מוזמנים. 
מה שיצא שהיו לנו מעל 500 אישורי הגעה לעשות. 

אבל מילא אישורי הגעה (היה מרגיז אבל באמת תוקתק). 
מה עושים עם סידורי הושבה ? 
יש לנו 500 אנשים שאישרו הגעה שמהם צריך להוריד לפחות 10% ! ולמיין לשולחנות ! 
הדבר הביא עימו עצבים, תסכול, ויכוחים ולחץ עד יומיים לפני האירוע שנאלצתי לשלוח למנהל האירוע את הסקיצה. 
אני שמחה שזה מאחוריי !! (נקודת אור קטנה: כשאנשים נכנסו לאולם הם הסתדרו מאוד מהר במקומם ולא הייתה בעיית הושבה, השולחנות היו מלאים!).

בשורה תחתונה: היה שווה כל רגע !!! 

וכמובן, תודה רבה לפורום על כל העזרה והעצות


----------



## Mitmit101 (24/12/12)

נהניתי מאד מהקרדיטים 
מאחלת לכם המון אושר וחיים טובים 
אשמח לשמוע בפרטי כמה סגרתם עם חצר נצר מנה


----------



## OnG Wedding (24/12/12)

זוג מקסים, הרבה אושר, נהניתי מאד 
שניכים נראיתם נהדר, וניתן לראות שנהניתם באירוע שהיה מקסים, וזה הכי חשוב. המון הצלחה בהמשך, זה לא פחות חשוב


----------



## hillala8 (24/12/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
ממש כיף לקרוא קרדיטים כאלו, של כלה שבחרה לקחת את הדברים בפרופורציה ולהמשיך להיות אמיתית לעצמה.
בהרבה נקודות מאוד הזדהתי איתך, בעיקר ברצון לא להיות מחופשת (אצלי כולם נדהמים שאני לא מאריכה שיער במיוחד בשביל החתונה ולא עושה תוספות), אפילו יש כמה בחירות זהות לשלך.


----------



## behappy (24/12/12)

קרדיטים מהממים!!! 
אתם כל כך כל כך יפים! 
שיהיה המון מזל טוב, ממש נהניתי לקרוא


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (25/12/12)

שיהיה מאושר ושמח לפחות כמו בחתונה! 
שמחה מאוד ששמרתם על קלילות ושקיבלתם את האירוע שלכם כמו שאתם רוצים אותו.

בהצלחה בפרוייקט בניית הנישואים


----------



## gitaast (25/12/12)

מזל טוב!! 
קרדיטים יפים, ושניכם מהממים
שיהיו לכם חיים מאושרים ושמחים!


----------



## grkld012 (25/12/12)

נהנתי לקרוא 
קרידיטים יפים.
מאוד אהבתי את השיער הפזור, פעם ראשונה שראיתי דבר כזה ובכנות חייבת לציין שזאת כנראה גם תהיה הפעם הכי מוצלחת. מאוד יפה לך פזור וטבעי, איני מתארת לעצמי אותך עם תסרוקת וצדקת שהתעקשת ללכת כפי לך היה נראה נכון.
מאחלת לך המון בהצלחה בחיי הנישואין.


----------



## Raspail (25/12/12)

חתונה מהממת! נראה שהיה גם כיף!!! 
קודם אתם שניכם חתיכים ויפים וממש חמודים ביחד! מגניב שאת איתו מסוף התיכון ושאתם כ"כ הרבה שנים ביחד....
טיול הפתעה לחו"ל נשמע חלומי!!! וההצעה מקסימה ומשעשעת!
התמונות נהדרות, קרדיטים שכיף לקרוא!
שיהיה המון מזל טוב ותודה על הטיפים והעצות (מסתבר שתזמון הורדת ההינומה והנשיקה שהתפספסה אחרי החופה זה דבר שחוזר אצל הרבה בנות...).


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (26/12/12)

ועוד תמונה שראיתי מהמקדימים.. 
והיא חמודה- מבית קפה ! 
הצוות היה מקסים ופינה לנו את הבר כדי להצטלם


----------



## חובבת חוק (26/12/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים ! 
אהבתי את ההתעקשות על שיער פזור, ואת זה שעמדת על שלך.
את יפיפייה וקבלי ביג לייק על השמלה הקלאסית, שהזכירה לי במעט את השמלה הקלאסית שלי (ללא חצאית ההפתעה). המשולש שהיה לך מקדימה, היה אצלי מאחורה.

המון המון מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים!


----------



## Natalila (26/12/12)

איזה קרדיטים מקסימים 
כל כך נקיים ואמיתיים. אתם נקראים זוג מקסים


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (27/12/12)

תודה רבה לכולם !! )))


----------



## lost in dreams (29/12/12)

קרדיטים נפלאים! 
זוג מהמם, גישה נפלאה, תמונות מקסימות. ממש נהניתי!
המון מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים!!!


----------

